# My first hand gun



## powersmokin (Feb 18, 2009)

This is my new Kimber custom super match ll


----------



## hardlife (Dec 2, 2008)

Very Very nice. My goal exactly. Congrats!


----------



## OwensDad (Jan 29, 2007)

I'm jealous; congratulations!


----------



## shakermach (Mar 5, 2009)

Very nice pistol, congrats!!!


----------



## TexasFats (Sep 25, 2006)

Since your thread is labelled, "My First Handgun", let me give you some advice. If you haven't shot a handgun very much, you need to either get the .22 conversion kit, or else get a .22 to shoot. I have seen too many beginning shooters develop some really bad habits by starting out with too much gun. The .22 will let you concentrate on basics without the distractions of recoil and muzzle blast. Also, since .22 ammunition is so much cheaper than .45, you will be able to practice more. 

My usual trip to the range involves consists of 100 rounds of .22 LR through my Buckmark, followed by 100 rounds of center fire (9 mm or .40 or .45 or .357 mag), followed by another 100 rounds of .22. That regimen has helped my shooting tremendously.


----------



## dave33 (Mar 13, 2009)

If this is your first what will you do for an encore?


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

He did his homework


----------



## nUgZ (Nov 22, 2009)

Wow what a gun! How's it working out for you?


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

TexasFats said:


> Since your thread is labelled, "My First Handgun", let me give you some advice. If you haven't shot a handgun very much, you need to either get the .22 conversion kit, or else get a .22 to shoot. I have seen too many beginning shooters develop some really bad habits by starting out with too much gun. The .22 will let you concentrate on basics without the distractions of recoil and muzzle blast. Also, since .22 ammunition is so much cheaper than .45, you will be able to practice more.
> 
> My usual trip to the range involves consists of 100 rounds of .22 LR through my Buckmark, followed by 100 rounds of center fire (9 mm or .40 or .45 or .357 mag), followed by another 100 rounds of .22. That regimen has helped my shooting tremendously.


I'm personally not a fan at all of those conversion kits. It's just as cost effective to get a decent 22 auto loader. If you want to stay with the similar feel the Ruger MKII-MKIII pistols can fit in nicely. The grip angle is about the same and they are not all that much different in width depending on grip panels. I bought one of the 22/45 MKIII pistols for that reason. I've been shooting a long time but it's nice to be able to switch to a smaller and less costly caliber for a little range time. The big plus for me is no taking the weapon down to set it up for another round. For what you'll pay for a good conversion you can have a Ruger or Browning 22 that will help loads when starting out.

Oh..And nice new purchase on that Kimbe OPr. I hope it serves you well for a long time to come.


----------

